# Lawn Lime?



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

All the stuff I use on my lawn is from natural sources (not made chemicals) but I still like to keep everyone off until we water the lawn to soak in some first. I'd double ck your bags to see what the ingredients are, there should probably be a website or at least a phone number too for the product if you wanted to just make sure it was not harmful.
Happy landscaping!


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

I just applied lime (pelletized) to our lawn. The bag stated that it is "kid and pet safe." Just to be safe, I held off on putting it down until rain was predicted for the next day. I applied it on Sunday evening and we kept Maevis off of it until today, after 3 inches of rain over the course of the last two days.


----------

